# Bianchi Decals - 1988



## bianchi.x4.argentin (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm considering having my '88 Bianchi repainted and wanted to find some leads to some NOS frame decals.. I've sourced out the correct Columbus tubing decals, but am having trouble finding the Colorado Springs Campione del Mundo sticker (sold out on BianchiUSA) as well as the downtube and seat tube logo decals.

I've purchased reproduction ones from the guy on eBay, but the accuracy is utter shite. A fellow I spoke to on one of the boards mentioned that years ago he was able to obtain original decals from his Bianchi dealer when he had his bike repainted, but I have not been able to find any leads to that either.

Can anyone help or point me in the right direction? Price is no object..

Cheers,

x4


----------



## bianchi.x4.argentin (Mar 23, 2011)

anyone?


----------

